# 1960 Bfgoodrich Schwinn Hornet Barn find!



## Jewelman13 (Oct 22, 2016)

Recent find D033435 serial number Schwinn Hornet Bfgoodrich....? Cant find much info on this project... Any help would be greatly appreciated! Needs a new seat, got the rest of the parts.


----------



## Krakatoa (Oct 22, 2016)

Sweet saw it on CL contacted poster you were ahead of me I deferred. I have '56 SHD springer in two tone, Yours is in a couple of steps better condition than mine great grab! We should ride sometime. I'll take that crappy seat off your hands...

Nate

P.S. Remove the grumblewagen paper rack and corvette lite and you'll be in the right shape.


----------



## jason morton (Oct 23, 2016)

Any one out in cabe land know if the 59 Schwinn hornet came in this blue original paint?


----------



## GTs58 (Oct 23, 2016)

jason morton said:


> Any one out in cabe land know if the 59 Schwinn hornet came in this blue original paint?




The 59 Deluxe and standard Hornets were issued in the Radiant colors. The Deluxe was a two-tone and the standard just had the white detailing.


----------



## John G04 (Oct 25, 2016)

Nice hornet


----------



## Jewelman13 (Oct 25, 2016)

GTs58 said:


> The 59 Deluxe and standard Hornets were issued in the Radiant colors. The Deluxe was a two-tone and the standard just had the white detailing.




I really like this blue that they used!


----------



## Jewelman13 (Nov 7, 2016)

Done: 1960 Schwinn Hornet Bfgoodrich original paint with some NOS parts and accessories.


----------



## Jewelman13 (Nov 7, 2016)

Better photos with better lighting:


----------

